# Not a clogging problem -- a clearing problem



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am disgusted with my HSS1332ATD. I am on Long Island with 6,000 square feet of blacktop to clear, where every snow is wet and heavy. Honda did not warn that the HSS machines were unsuitable for wet snow. My prior machine, an HS928TAS, clogged from time to time, but I was able to quickly clear the clog with the tool provided.

I have not once been able to finish one job with my HSS. Each time, it clogs at some point and the tool is inadequate to clear the clog. I have to wait hours for the clog to melt or resort to an old HS724TA I bought for the purpose or a low-tech Ariens 624 -- neither of which clogs under the same conditions.

The only way to clear the HSS clogs is with hot water. Honda did not warn that this was a feature of the HSS machines. If Honda had warned of this issue, I would not have bought the HSS.

Because these machines clog and the tool is inadequate, Honda breached its obligation to deliver a machine suitable for its intended purpose.

Before I start down the "breach of warranty" path, I would like to know if anyone has found a tool or technique (other then hot water) to clear these clogs?

Ken C


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

impeller kit


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems like the most common 'fix' is the proper snowblowing technique (read here in the forum by various members), It is odd that it happens to you every time though....

Next would be:
* impeller kit
* re-jetting
* remove or modify the chute base collar


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Seems like the most common 'fix' is the proper snowblowing technique (read here in the forum by various members), It is odd that it happens to you every time though....
> 
> Next would be:
> * impeller kit
> ...


And Add, lengthening the chute.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Seems like the most common 'fix' is the proper snowblowing technique (read here in the forum by various members), It is odd that it happens to you every time though....
> 
> Next would be:
> * impeller kit
> ...


I could buy into that if I had never run a side by side comparison between a ariens hydro pro 28 and a hss928. The same driveways, the same time, the same exact conditions. The hydro pro ate up the snow the Honda clogged, clogged, and clogged again. 

The same is true running two hss1332s side by side. One jetted, one stock granted the stock one never clogged it lost rpm’s to the point of throwing snow 3 feet. The jetted blower threw snow 50 feet. The videos are posted in the re jet thread. Same operator, same speed setting on transmission, and the same snow. The only difference is the jet size.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The easy fix might be Item #3 - "Remove of modify the chute base collar."


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I am using the MTD Genuine Parts Accessories Snow Thrower Chute Clearing Tool. Fifteen bucks on amazon. It has a shovel on one end and works okay to clear the clogs on the HSS928AWD.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LUPC3S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Miles said:


> I am using the MTD Genuine Parts Accessories Snow Thrower Chute Clearing Tool. Fifteen bucks on amazon. It has a shovel on one end and works okay to clear the clogs on the HSS928AWD.


The Honda tool is awful I agree, do the mods and you may not need the tool at all.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

northeast said:


> I could buy into that if I had never run a side by side comparison between a ariens hydro pro 28 and a hss928. The same driveways, the same time, the same exact conditions. The hydro pro ate up the snow the Honda clogged, clogged, and clogged again.


I owned a HydroPro 28 and got rid of it for the HSS1332, and owned a Platinum 30SHO before that. The Honda embarrasses the Ariens HydroPro and neither would clog for me. I think we all know by now the Honda is a failure for you and your conditions, but when I hear someone compare the HydroPro to the Honda I have to chime in because the Ariens (both of them) were as big a fail for me in my commercial use as the Honda is for you. After re-jetting I can't tell a difference in power either. Maybe one of these days I'll get the Honda to clog, but in the meantime I'll just feel bad for you guys and keep scratching my head.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

Freddy Ford said:


> I owned a HydroPro 28 and got rid of it for the HSS1332, and owned a Platinum 30SHO before that. The Honda embarrasses the Ariens HydroPro and neither would clog for me. I think we all know by now the Honda is a failure for you and your conditions, but when I hear someone compare the HydroPro to the Honda I have to chime in because the Ariens (both of them) were as big a fail for me in my commercial use as the Honda is for you. After re-jetting I can't tell a difference in power either. Maybe one of these days I'll get the Honda to clog, but in the meantime I'll just feel bad for you guys and keep scratching my head.


I believe the main problem is with the HSS928 not the HSS1332.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Freddy Ford said:


> northeast said:
> 
> 
> > I could buy into that if I had never run a side by side comparison between a ariens hydro pro 28 and a hss928. The same driveways, the same time, the same exact conditions. The hydro pro ate up the snow the Honda clogged, clogged, and clogged again.
> ...


Oh no don’t get me wrong the Honda 1332 kills the ariens, but not the 928. After I re jetted the 1332 I went right down to the dealership and bought a second one. I love them they are awesome machines after being modified. I just think Honda did themselves a disservice by jetting the engines so lean. And I wish they would put the 390 on the 28 with the double chute and auger protection system. I would buy one of those tomorrow. I have plenty of use for a slightly narrower machine. 

As far as the difference 

I posted a video of the two hss1332s going side by side for 200 feet. The re jetted machine was literally twice as fast. 

That video is in the re jet thread somewhere.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

The re-jetting thread link below.........


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/128193-re-jetting.html


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

northeast said:


> Oh no don’t get me wrong the Honda 1332 kills the ariens, but not the 928. After I re jetted the 1332 I went right down to the dealership and bought a second one. I love them they are awesome machines after being modified. I just think Honda did themselves a disservice by jetting the engines so lean. And I wish they would put the 390 on the 28 with the double chute and auger protection system. I would buy one of those tomorrow. I have plenty of use for a slightly narrower machine.
> 
> As far as the difference
> 
> ...


All the issues you are all are talking about and you are modding the honda
Id bet money a 28 hydro pro with the engine raised to 3700 rpm with an impeller kit would be as good or better then a honda it has a larger impeller
how much does the honda cost it should win? look at the issues


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

1132le said:


> northeast said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no don’t get me wrong the Honda 1332 kills the ariens, but not the 928. After I re jetted the 1332 I went right down to the dealership and bought a second one. I love them they are awesome machines after being modified. I just think Honda did themselves a disservice by jetting the engines so lean. And I wish they would put the 390 on the 28 with the double chute and auger protection system. I would buy one of those tomorrow. I have plenty of use for a slightly narrower machine.
> ...


I can’t speak for the tracked Ariens I did not own one. The problem with the Ariens was that it was wheeled. In 8 inches of snow it was a non issue. In 14 inches of snow the Honda absolutely destroys the wheeled Ariens. 

I was able to double my customer load because of this. The tracked machines just plow through the eod/sidewalk crud. The wheels were just impossible to get through it fast.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

northeast said:


> I just think Honda did themselves a disservice by jetting the engines so lean. And I wish they would put the 390 on the 28 with the double chute and auger protection system. I would buy one of those tomorrow. I have plenty of use for a slightly narrower machine.


I agree completely, and we have the EPA to thank for it. Believe it or not my HydroPro with the Briggs was jetted far worse/leaner than my Honda. Weird how Ariens used the same Briggs engine in all three sizes (28, 32, and 36 when I bought it a couple years ago). Yet Honda penalizes the poor little 28 with the smaller engine. I can't imagine how much slower you'd have to go with the Ariens 36" vs. the 28" though.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Perhaps, since Honda has now stated that they are working on a solution to the clogging, the best thing would be to wait a bit and give them an opportunity to step up with a solution for all HSS owners, as they did with the transmission aeration and auger lever interlock issues.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I wonder if Honda ever pays attention to this forum? I know Robert does but don't know how much influence he has with Honda Corporate.

I'd be pretty angry if I paid that much money for a new HSS and then spend hundreds more for an impeller kit and re-jetting.

I'll keep my hs9 and install an impeller kit this summer.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> I wonder if Honda ever pays attention to this forum? I know Robert does but don't know how much influence he has with Honda Corporate.
> 
> I'd be pretty angry if I paid that much money for a new HSS and then spend hundreds more for an impeller kit and re-jetting.
> 
> I'll keep my hs9 and install an impeller kit this summer.


...and you won't regret it!!!:grin:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

When I was contacted by a Honda Customer Service Rep for my HSS transmission problem, she definitely said they check these forums out...dealer input comes first though. She was well aware of what Robert says. 

Just my 2¢.

Now back to our regular scheduled programming.

FWIW, I love my US built HSS blower...as well as my Japan built HS blower. Not perfect, but pretty darn great. Compared to what some of my neighbors go through...really darn great.




orangputeh said:


> I wonder if Honda ever pays attention to this forum? I know Robert does but don't know how much influence he has with Honda Corporate.
> 
> I'll keep my hs9 and install an impeller kit this summer.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I would love to see Honda introduce an HSS1128 with the 3.5” (1332 pulley). That would resolve a lot of the clogging occurrences. 

More torque, Higher discharge speed, less chance of snow failing to reach escape velocity and accumulating under the collar and forming an ice wedge...


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

tabora said:


> wait a bit and give them an opportunity to step up with a solution for all HSS owners, as they did with the transmission aeration and auger lever interlock issues.


I was only aware of the transmission issues. Is there an official bulletin on the lever interlock issue and if so where can I find it? These bulletins need to be shown to some dealers to prove warrantee repairs are in order.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> I would love to see Honda introduce an HSS1128 with the 3.5” (1332 pulley). That would resolve a lot of the clogging occurrences.
> 
> More torque, Higher discharge speed, less chance of snow failing to reach escape velocity and accumulating under the collar and forming an ice wedge...


Yes with auger protection system!


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

I have read that some are describing the clogging problem as trying to blow slush. I agree that slush doesn't blow well (not at all in a honda) In my experience, clogging is worse when trying to snowblow heavy water content snow, snowman snow, great packing snow, not slush. The HSS928 packs it rock hard when compressing it with the "reducing" collar. Has to be the worst design possible when dealing with less than perfectly "dry" snow.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I've searched a little bit on this forum and haven't found a reference to an official TSB so far. I called my dealer and they said the interlock problem was for a certain serial number run. You may want to contact your local Honda dealer (or two).



Bob_S said:


> I was only aware of the transmission issues. Is there an official bulletin on the lever interlock issue and if so where can I find it? These bulletins need to be shown to some dealers to prove warrantee repairs are in order.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Bob_S said:


> I was only aware of the transmission issues. Is there an official bulletin on the lever interlock issue and if so where can I find it? These bulletins need to be shown to some dealers to prove warrantee repairs are in order.


[email protected] posted this on 12/20/2016 (SB #29):

*HSS724 HSS928 HSS1332: Auger Clutch Lever Not Locking* 
Honda recently issued a _Service Bulletin_ to address a possible problem with auger clutch levers. The auger clutch lever is designed to be held down when the operator engages it along with the drive clutch lever. This allows the operator's right hand to be free to use other controls. 









Report this image​
In some units, the ratchet lever used to hold down the auger clutch lever can bind on its pivot bolt. This can cause the auger clutch lever to not be held down in the locked position. Honda has updated the design of the ratchet lever and pivot bolt, and included a small collar to prevent binding and resolve the problem. Current production HSS units incorporate these updated parts (highlighted).









Report this image​
If you have a unit with this problem, and its serial number is within the listed range, any Honda snow blower dealer can make the necessary repairs under normal warranty terms.








Report this image
​Use this link to find a servicing Honda dealer near you; reference _Honda Snow Blower Service Bulletin #29 'Auger Clutch Lever Will Not Lock' _


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

FYI, there is a secured website that only dealers apparently have access to that contains all the service bulletins and other relevant documentation. Wish we had access to it here!

Honda Power Products Publications | Log In

Here's a link to the actual Recalls page:

http://powerequipment.honda.com/support/recalls-and-updates


----------

